
Google has rolled out a new algorithm update? - ysekand
https://www.accuranker.com/grump/
======
the-dude
Noticed odd ranking changes as well.

~~~
ysekand
What sector are you in? Does it look like a huge fluctuation your end?

~~~
the-dude
Half way page 1 to page 3/4

~~~
ysekand
Wow, that's a drastic move. What sector and which country?

